# Les sites pour mobiles



## Palmy (18 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de désactiver le fait que je sois d'office redirigé sur le site dit "mobile". En effet je voudrais accéder à un site qui possède une version mobile et bureau mais je suis d'office redirigé vers celui qui est pour mobiles (moins complet). Il n'y a pas d'option comme sur facebook de choisir la version que l'on veut. 
Si cela est possible faites moi signe ;-)

Merci d'avance


----------



## lineakd (18 Juin 2011)

@palmy, avec safari, je ne crois pas sauf peut-être avec un iPad "jb".
Sinon, sur "appstore", tu trouveras un autre navigateur "iCab mobile" à 1,59 &#8364;.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Juin 2011)

Je suis étonné que tu sois dirigé "d'office" vers le site adapté à l'ipad.
En ce qui me concerne les sites visités me proposent le choix.
Peut être n'ai je pas eu encore ce problème....


----------



## Palmy (18 Juin 2011)

Merci, avec iCab c'est parfait ;-)


----------



## arbaot (19 Juin 2011)

sinon il y a (entre autres pour iPad)

Terra gratuit  
 onglets, navigation privée et qq gestes (page prec /suivante etc)

Opera Mini gratuit
 onglets, préférences accessibles dans l'app(purge historique/cookies) etc


----------

